# GUYS!! What nail polish color do you like the best on girls?



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

just wondering


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think they notice small things like that. Just one of those things women tend to overthink but I like all colors espicially blues and pinks! <3 it depends though certain people look good in certain colors!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I rarely notice, don't really think it looks that good any ways. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't like nail polish it's ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Clear.

That was a joke, but actually there is such a thing as clear nail polish. I saw my sister putting it on once. I'm absolutely baffled by it.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Umm. LOL! That wasn't exactly "Nail Polish". It's more of a nail treatment/coating agent that makes the nails have a nice glossy shine. Some I believe are even used as a antifungal type of agent.

For me, I like red nail polish. But particularly on you girls' feet. For the hands, well, I like those fake nails you put on, but I don't really care about the color. As long as your hands are smooth.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Clear nail polish is generally undercoat/overcoat and stops your nails from getting stained, and makes the polish last longer.

To answer the question, I don't think most guys would care.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Not black.... Generally, don't care. Make-up/nails, I don't think we really notice those things.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I don't think they notice small things like that. Just one of those things women tend to overthink but I like all colors espicially blues and pinks! <3 it depends though certain people look good in certain colors!


Oh, we notice, believe me!

One word - red.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pink.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh GOD. Whoever came up with that "goth" stuff should be shot. Why is it the PALEST people go with the goth look?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Any colour


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Red nail polish sucks! Even if you use a clear base coat, when you remove it, it leaves trace color on your nails. Gross. I mostly use light pinks with glittery top coats, glitter is cute.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I never really notice and when I do, I usually just wonder why the heck girls care about it so much


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wear fingernail polish. Lately, I've been wearing hot pink fingernail polish. I did have some really pretty dark blue fingernail polish but it ran out.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pink =p


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

It seems most guys like pink or red.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Purple. it's dark and mysterious!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Black is my favorite, or bright red.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Dark purple, silver or black


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Honestly nice clean nails are better than ones with nail varnish anyday


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Never notice.


----------

